# Chelsea Radio Room Clock Available



## w1rc (Sep 22, 2016)

Hi ROs.....

I just listed a beautiful US Maritime Commission Chelsea radio room clock in the CLASSIFIED section. If you are interested here is the link:

https://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?p=2956893#post2956893

73,

Michael, W1RC


----------

